# Emergency LED help required



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It appears my powersupply failed and the power came on in pulses. I think it might have fried my buckpucks. I could not get my fans on either. 

I replaced the power supply and the connection in my project box but the lights still will not come on. 

Buck pucks fried? I have a multi-meter but I don't undersand how it works. So not gonna bother trying to at this point. 

SO if they are not coming on, are they actually fried?

I am using a 12 volt 2.5 amp. total amp draw of this system is 2.3

2x 700 miliamps for the bucks and the remainder for the fans. 

Edit: Never m ind... helps if i plug the things in >.>


If this is the case where can I get buckpucks in Canada? or LED's I may replace the lot incase the whole system is fried.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try an electrical/ sign supplier. Most of their leds are 12 volt. You could even try the Source as these are pretty common..


----------

